# Best Nutes (in your opinion)



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone uses at their personal nutes. I've been looking around and there are some big names that everyone uses but they seem to each have differences in growth in veggie and flowering and wanted to know why you pick yours over the competitors.

I'm using the FF trio right now

BB (.01-.3-.7)
TB (2-8-4)
GB (6-4-4)

I use these because they seemed to be the most popular of the nutes and I figured what the hell because I wasn't using anything at all except for tap water and superthrive beforehand.


Another name brand is Flora Nova. They have two suppliments, one for growth called GROW and a supplement for blooming which is called BLOOM ;p.

Grow (7-4-10)
Bloom (4-8-7)

I've also heard of people using Bloom Bust from Miracle Grow which is (15-30-15) and had decent results but I think most stay away from this because you have to flush it.

There is also a company called Vita Link which has 2 products also called GROW AND BLOOM.

Vita Link Grow (A+B) NPK ratio: 10-5-16 
Vita Link Bloom (A+B) NPK ratio: 10-9-19 



So what nutes do you use (please list their levels) and why?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

Fox Farms is great for soil grows.

The Flora Series from General Hydroponics is good, but is really designed for hydro systems.

Stay away from MG plant food products. It is just a general plant food product and is very strong and not at the right ratios. Plus its a full chemical fert. It also creates large amounts of salt build-up (a byproduct of the plant) Which can create a massive PH imbalance and cause nutrient lock-out.

I would stick with the fox farms. So many have had such great results with it, if it ain't broke don't fix it. IMHO.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I've also heard of people using Bloom Bust from Miracle Grow which is (15-30-15) and had decent results but I think most stay away from this because *you have to flush it.*



Incorrect. 

I use MG products (Used in conjuction with a couple other products) from start to finish with good results. Results that I am definitely satisfied with.

I find it amusing that people grow organic because they don't want the bud to be bad for them. I don't care what products you use for growing, smoking marijuana is not good for you. It is hard on your lungs. To me thats like a meth-head saying he wont smoke out of aluminum foil, because of the chemicals. I mean hell you are already smoking chemicals, one more wont hurt you.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

FF is great.  It's all I've ever used in hydro.  But, once I start with hydro again, I am going to be trying the GH three part so I can be more in control of what is going into my system.  With dirt, I love to use the FF grow big and make my own custom organic teas with lots and lots of coffee grounds because it is like crack for my plants.  They grow so fast!


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah but that is why they have stuff like that for stuff you consume... Yeah MJ carcogens might be bad for you but the stuff they might alter that is not supposed to be consumed 100 percent is like a billion times worse. Yeah, I see where your coming from but it does make a difference.

(ps. I'm a little stoned ;p)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2007)

> I find it amusing that people grow organic because they don't want the bud to be bad for them. I don't care what products you use for growing, smoking marijuana is not good for you. It is hard on your lungs. To me thats like a meth-head saying he wont smoke out of aluminum foil, because of the chemicals. I mean hell you are already smoking chemicals, one more wont hurt you.


 
I couldn't disagree more. What about the people who do not smoke marijuana, those who ingest it. Is it wrong that they want organic weed. Of course not !

Because I smoke marijuana does this mean that I cannot try to live healthy. 

As for the comparison of the meth head and the tinfoil.

Those were very careless statements TheStickyIcky. Put some more thought into them next time !


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I couldn't disagree more. What about the people who do not smoke marijuana, those who ingest it. Is it wrong that they want to smoke organic weed. Of course not !
> 
> Because I smoke marijuana does this mean that I cannot try to live healthy.
> 
> ...



No, I don't think so. It's the same concept. Smoking Marijuana is already bad for you, its not the fertilizers that are making it unhealthy. I don't know/ never heard of a person that only ingests MJ. Plus, the products that are supposed to be bad for you (like MG) are made for vegetables. Why would they make a product for your veggie garden and it would be harmful to you to the veggies? That wouldn't make sense. 

On a side note, I get tired of getting rundown around here because I have an opinion that differs from mainstream beliefs and that fact that I'm not scared to state my opinion that differs and stand behind it.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

They don't make ferts for fruit baring plants that is harmful... There harmful ferts are meant to be used for stuff like flowers and the like. Like Orchids or something. They state on products that it is safe to consume to let you know that it is meant to vegitble or fruit baring plants.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2007)

Plenty of people I know do not smoke weed. They eat cakes and cookies.

What about Bhang Lassie, the Indian smoothie made from marijuana ?

I'm not running you down mate, I don't know you. I just pointed out that you made a couple of careless comments.

Check out Mr. Wakenbakes thread "The Benefits of growing with Organics"

There are plenty of reasons to grow organically ... good day sir.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

back to ferts...!
the best i used so far is  PUREBLEND PRO FOR SOIL! and organic


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 26, 2007)

I am an avid scubadiver, as well as pilot, and you can rest assured that taking in anything into your lungs wth the exception of nitrogen, oxygen, and a few trace elements is not going to be good for your breathing. You can near choke to death, if not outright blow a blood vessel in a coughing spasm, and that thought alone  is ugly enough, nuff said there.

   Nuters pooters, it all went under the same title years ago, MANURE, many companies still stick with the tried and true, you can smell it many miles away. Be glad you didn't  grow up in  an area  where human waste as well as anything else in the way of organics,   was utilized as a fert.

   I can take 10 different potting soils and ultimitly find something lacking in each one, and  if I have a plant in each one,  then each plant will react differently according to the care I give  it. 
   Ladies and Gents, what we do, when we care for a plant is just that simple, WE care for the plant. We make our best educated guesses,  and almost always give it too much,  ie. nitro burn, water, sun through a window pane.

   Who has the best composted crap ?  Who is the most dedicated,  making tea for plants ? 
   Whoevers formula works best for you.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## dobshibby (Jun 26, 2007)

fight,fight,fight,,lol.i'm only on my first grow so i cant give any good info on this subject.but if i may be so rude as to slightly butt in on your thread:48: i was wanting to start making my own organic compost for my next grow and have posted on a few occasions but no reply.i just wanted to know if anyone has made there own compost and how good it was,also is there certain types of organic waste thats better forMJthan others.from what info i found on the net it says a 50/50 mixture of (brown) and (green) makes a good compost,but would that suit mj.hopes yeah can help,,,cheers.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone every tried to use Superbloom...just asking because the Phosphate ratio is 55% compared to what most people flower with thats very high.Just wondering whats the down side because I want fat bud!
Peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I am an avid scubadiver, as well as pilot, and you can rest assured that taking in anything into your lungs wth the exception of nitrogen, oxygen, and a few trace elements is not going to be good for your breathing. You can near choke to death, if not outright blow a blood vessel in a coughing spasm, and that thought alone  is ugly enough, nuff said there.
> 
> Nuters pooters, it all went under the same title years ago, MANURE, many companies still stick with the tried and true, you can smell it many miles away. Be glad you didn't  grow up in  an area  where human waste as well as anything else in the way of organics,   was utilized as a fert.
> 
> ...



Great post, KK. 

You can make just about anything work in the way of soil and fertilizers. It's all about preference, IMO. I'm confident that I can take any soil and any fertilizers and successfully grow MJ.


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

well thats awesome guys, back on topic...

What nutes do you use and what are their levels and why?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 27, 2007)

Biobizz  Organic range for me. Also use bat guana and maerl.

Will be getting Pirahna beneficial fungi real soon


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

Biobizz grow is (8-2-6)
Biobizz bloom is (2-6-3.5)

seems like their grow is just a tad stronger than FF but their bloom is weaker than FF.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2007)

This topic interests me also.  As i am about to start "nutes" on my lil babies..once they are three weeks old, and i have been wondering also what types of plant food to give them, the high nitrogen miracal grow just seems a tad out there to me, so i am gonna ask the hydroponics guy in town, find out if this fox farms is the way to go, as i have seen it around in stores.
good growing guys, and thanks for the input
tcbud
and i agree with sticky, this is a forum for all types of persons, my opinion does not mean i am right or wrong, and i hope others can be open minded also.


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

See I figure fox farm is awesome but look at its levels... Compared to other nutrients that I've seen some awesome grows on are a tad stronger... Does this mean that we could up the values from Fox Farm and juice our plants a little bit more and get them stronger without burning is what I'm wondering. Do higher values of these nutrients in the soil = more intake for the plant? I'm sorry if I seem a little out there. I just smoked one down a bit ago.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I think so. I think FF products are a little weak for my tastes. I mean look at Big Bloom BB (.01-.3-.7). That is like adding almost nothing. Its all about what you want to do. But, personally I know that MJ plants can handle more than the fox farms nutrients give them without any problems. So, my logic is this: The more nutrients you can provide without burning them or giving them a nute-lockout is good for them. I don't know if this makes sense. I just woke.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> Biobizz grow is (8-2-6)
> Biobizz bloom is (2-6-3.5)
> 
> seems like their grow is just a tad stronger than FF but their bloom is weaker than FF.


 
I use Top Max for flowering too


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

I think the .01-.3-.7 BB has other stuff in it. It says it is liquid plant food.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

I think the real problem is that there is no standard for nute companies to follow when reporting contents... They kinda just do it however they want... thats why some use .7 others use 7... they dont always represent the same thing.. you have to read what chemicals the numbers are representing... it would be a lot better if everything was labelled the same...


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

Ah. I did not know this.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 1, 2007)

theres lotsa different things you can use each with different levels of success  ive switched it up this year with good results.. i started with this fert. called "chick-a-poo" .. pretty good ****! literally.. once a month for two months.. a couple weeks ago i transplanted to 5-gallon buckets, gave them all another small handful of the chicken poo, and then watered it in with a light dose of a liquid food i have called DynaGro.. its like 3-12-6, where as the poo is 4-1-1 .. the plants are growing at a pretty fast rate, when i put em in the 5 gallons, they were 16-18 inches tall, now theyre up to my waist, and thats with lots of topping too, they have 8-16 heads on em  i think its the combo of the two fertz, the poo is high in nitrogen, making for the nice deep green healthy foliage, and the liquid is rich in phosphate, which greatly helps the roots.. its only been two weeks, and theres already roots poking out of all holes in all buckets.. but i think you want a more nitrogen and potash rich diet when flowering is induced


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

The chicken poo stuff is a weaker form of fish emulsion which is 5-1-1... I got some from wally world for like 6 bucks.


----------

